# She wet the bed!!!



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ugh is it the time of the week or something- bella did the same thing 2 nights ago grrrrrrr


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she peeing more at other times? Could be mild cystitis. Both my dogs went through a phase of house training "accidents" as they came into adolescence - I do wonder if it has something to do with the brain rewiring itself around then. They are also prone "season cystitis", but as she is spayed you have escaped that one!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't want to alarm you, but if she drinks lots of water and has these potty accidents, I would get her kidneys checked out.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like she just needs to have her water restricted about an hour before bedtime; also before prolonged crating. Unless she often drinks large amounts of water, this should help. If she habitually drinks large amounts of water, I'd have her kidneys checked out, as mentioned above.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

See, this would concern me a bit. Why wouldn't there be some warning?

On the the other hand I am not familiar with dogs doing this - without an issue, and very well might be normal when they drink that much before bed.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would be a little worried, but just watch her at this point. See if it happens again, or if you are seeing her asking to go out to potty more frequently, straining, going in several spots when out, water intake increased, etc. I would not hit the panic button yet. If it happens again then bring in a urine sample to the vet.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*bigpoodleperson* - when she was a younger puppy she would always go potty multiple times and in several spots when outside. But she hasn't done this in a month or so. Hmm...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Olie* - She doesn't usually drink copious amounts of water but she did that night because I had been gone basically all day. I was in class all day and then at my sister's rehearsal dinner all evening, so she wasn't out of her crate much to drink.

I am definitely going to call the vet on Monday just to check things out. Hopefully it was just a fluke and not something serious.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Good idea..maybe she has a UTI. Hoping for the best!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Dogs don't wet the bed because they "have to go". They wet the bed because they can't hold it. There must be a physical reason for this. It could include:

Spay incontinence
UTI
JRD


I think you need to follow up with a vet.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Dogs don't wet the bed because they "have to go". They wet the bed because they can't hold it. There must be a physical reason for this. It could include:
> 
> Spay incontinence
> UTI
> ...


Great...I wish it wasn't Sunday because now I am going to be worrying all the way until Monday when the vet opens!

I doubt its a UTI as she held her urine all last night while sleeping and all day yesterday while I was at a wedding.

Spay inconentence...well, it could be. But she has always seemed to have slightly less bladder control than I would expect from a poodle her age, even before she was spayed.

JRD...well I googled that and I sure hope this isn't it! She doesn't have any other symptoms so hopefully this isn't it. I will have the vet check her out.

Are there any other physical causes?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

And if this does end up being spay incontenence, I will be so angry that I let my vet talk me into spaying her so early (5 months).


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> And if this does end up being spay incontenence, I will be so angry that I let my vet talk me into spaying her so early (5 months).


People treat vets like they walk on water. Seriously, I am constantly amazed by what vets don't know, especially when it comes to breed specific issues. The lesson for all of us is that we need to become as educated as possible so that we can advocate for our dogs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

cbrand said:


> People treat vets like they walk on water. Seriously, I am constantly amazed by what vets don't know, especially when it comes to breed specific issues. The lesson for all of us is that we need to become as educated as possible so that we can advocate for our dogs.


It's ridiculous, if you think about it. Vets want us to spay early, but then if they develop spay incontinence, they prescribe hormones... When in reality, allowing the dog to develop their natural hormones before spaying could have prevented it in the first place. Grr...

I will update after I speak with the vet on Monday as to what the case is.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the bed wetting problem with my whippet, Blitz. It started when she was pretty young. It only happens when she is sleeping soundly. All of sudden her bladder just lets go, and she leaves a big puddle on the bed or couch. She always feels really bad when it happens as she would never pee in the house otherwise. At first we thought it was because she was a puppy. When it kept happening, we took her to the vet. The vet never found anything wrong. When she was young it happened pretty infrequently, now it would happen every night if we didn't have her on medication. She has been on Proin for about 2 years (she is 10). She has never had any kidney or bladder issues that the vet could find other than that. She has been a very healthy, active girl. 
Let us know what your vet has to say. Will you take her to the vet that spayed her or will you use a different vet?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

apoodleaday said:


> I have the bed wetting problem with my whippet, Blitz. It started when she was pretty young. It only happens when she is sleeping soundly. All of sudden her bladder just lets go, and she leaves a big puddle on the bed or couch. She always feels really bad when it happens as she would never pee in the house otherwise. At first we thought it was because she was a puppy. When it kept happening, we took her to the vet. The vet never found anything wrong. When she was young it happened pretty infrequently, now it would happen every night if we didn't have her on medication. She has been on Proin for about 2 years (she is 10). She has never had any kidney or bladder issues that the vet could find other than that. She has been a very healthy, active girl.
> Let us know what your vet has to say. Will you take her to the vet that spayed her or will you use a different vet?


I'm going to take her to the same vet since they know her history. However, I have found a holistic vet that I may also take her too, depending on what this vet says. I might also start looking for another conventional vet that I like better than her current vet.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Other weird potty issues:

*Until recently, sometimes when I would let her outside, she couldn't even make it to the grass. She just squats and pees on the pool patio. This still occasionally happens.

*After swimming and sometimes bathing, I still have to be very careful because she is almost guaranteed to have an accident afterwards. She has unknowingly peed in my bed while napping, after swimming and playing in water, twice. Both of these times were before she was spayed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Other weird potty issues:
> 
> *Until recently, sometimes when I would let her outside, she couldn't even make it to the grass. She just squats and pees on the pool patio. This still occasionally happens.
> 
> *After swimming and sometimes bathing, I still have to be very careful because she is almost guaranteed to have an accident afterwards. She has unknowingly peed in my bed while napping, after swimming and playing in water, twice. Both of these times were before she was spayed.


I do wonder if she could have a very slight UTI, which is causing just enough irritation to make her need to empty her bladder suddenly - especially as it came on after playing in water. If so, I sympathise with her, as will anyone else who has ever suffered from it!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't have anything useful to add - but I will be keeping my fingers crossed that the vet finds an easily solved issue. Feel better Millie!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Pee spot on the bed...*

Guido (my male toy) had that problem. I created a thread a few months back about the same issue. 

He had a bad bladder infection that took quite a long time to clear up. I think his bladder and kidneys took some time, a long time, to readjusted after he was neutered and we rescued him. I read that it can happen when a dog has been spayed or neutered. And, I would leave Guido's water bowl down 24/7. Now I watch him and don't let him have a lot of water late at night. The vet had put him on antibiotics (he had blood in his urine), and I slept with a plastic sheet over my bed spread and under a set of doggie sheets in a fluffy pile for his comfort to nestle into. 

To be honest I still keep the plastic sheet on -- he hasn't had an accident in many months. I have very expensive sheets that I don't want ruined by poodle pee spots so I do it as a protective measure, I guess I'm just paranoid of an accident. They don't happen anymore.

But, one of the posters was right, Vets don't know, but the group here has valuable insight. It could be many things.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I called the vet this morning. They said it is not normal and they want to see her. Hopefully it is something minor!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Took Millie to the vet today. They did a urinalysis and everything is great. No protein in urine, no red or white blood cells, glucose looks good, No diabetes, no UTI, kidneys functioning well. 

So, the vet said basically what I was expecting. She doesn't have the best sphincter control. This probably would have improved with hormonal maturity but since she is spayed, this obviously won't be happening. 

The vet said I could give her estrogen, but said she wouldn't do it with her dog (she has a spoo as well). I have a feeling this can be controlled by making sure Millie goes potty right before bed and doesn't drink much water before bed. Hopefully this was a one time thing. 

So, the good news is that she does not actually have anything medically wrong with her. I am frustrated that I decided to spay Millie at 5 mo. instead of waiting. I almost did wait until she was a year old! Next time I have a female I will definitely wait to spay her.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My older dog (mutt) has spay incontinence. When it gets really bad, I give her Animal Apawthecary's Tinkle Tonic Tincture. I put it in her water and it helps her. I also notice that the leaking only happens when she lays on a soft surface, so to ensure that she doesn't wet herself at night, she sleeps in the crate rather on a bed or on the carpet. Good luck in finding a solution for you. I know what an annoyance incontinence can be!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So glad its nothing serious!! In her last year, our bichon lost most of her bladder control, so she wore baby diapers when we weren't able to take her out every two hours or so. 

You could do that with Millie for overnight so that she doesn't wet your bed. I know when we were still figuring things out with Mitch that it was SUCH a pain to wash my duvet and sheets all the time, not to mention bad for the environment and bad for the hydro/electricity bill!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Locket said:


> So glad its nothing serious!! In her last year, our bichon lost most of her bladder control, so she wore baby diapers when we weren't able to take her out every two hours or so.
> 
> You could do that with Millie for overnight so that she doesn't wet your bed. I know when we were still figuring things out with Mitch that it was SUCH a pain to wash my duvet and sheets all the time, not to mention bad for the environment and bad for the hydro/electricity bill!


Not a bad idea if it starts happening a lot! I am really hoping that it was an isolated incident and the vet said it's possible that it might never happen again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Not a bad idea if it starts happening a lot! I am really hoping that it was an isolated incident and the vet said it's possible that it might never happen again. Fingers crossed!


Oh right, sorry! I was jumping the gun! Fingers crossed!! No more accidents for Millie!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so upset I want to cry. I don't want to have to give her hormone pills, but I also don't want her having accidents all the time. She is 9 months. 

Millie just peed in my bed again. She didn't know she did it, of course. I feel terrible because I don't know why this happens to her and I wish it didn't. It's not fair!! I let her out about an hour or 2 ago and then I was watching some tv and doing work in bed withi her. She was sound asleep. 

A few minutes ago, I woke her up for a "last call" potty break and that is when I noticed she felt all wet. Sure enough, a wet spot on my bed. 

I was really hoping that was a one time thing that would never happen again    It has now only happened 2 times that I know of. Two times in the past 30-40 days.

At what point would I have to try hormones? What other options are there? This is making me cry! I want to have a normal dog that can sleep in my bed with me, and cuddle, without peeing in her sleep.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

You might want to look up this med.
Urilin syrup
Contains phenylpropanolamine (as HCl 50mg/ml) and is indicated in the treatment of urinary incontinence associated with urethral sphincter incompetence in the bitch. 
Also I think there are some natural remedies that you might be worth a try, I can see what I can find in my herb book and post that later.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry, but don't be too upset. She is still your lovely Millie, she is still happy and healthy, it is not life threatening, and it is very manageable. Does she always sleep in the same place on the bed? Would a waterproof layer of bedding in "her" place work? Or incontinence pants at bedtime? Not very elegant, but within a week or two it would become part of your routine, and neither of you would notice, I suspect.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes,yes. I know it's not life threatening. I may have overreaced about it last night, ha ha. At least she is just my healthy girl. I just wish this didn't happen to her! Maybe she will grow out of it. I'm still hoping it doesn't happen again...I am not putting her on meds unless it gets really bad.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

CM, i'm sorry for millie, but i am more sorry for you. we just love our pups so much and we just want everything perfect for them. unfortunately that is rarely ever the case cause there is nothing in life perfect. however, in spite of this "imperfection" millie is still millie - as so many others have said. although you are blessed to have millie, she is blessed to have YOU. this is just the sort of thing that lands many dogs in rescues because their human families had unreal expectations. 

i adore my jessie - wouldn't want another dog instead of her. however, she has the worse stomach in the world and i worry constantly. i'm always on top of her and taking care of this problem for her is priorty for me. maybe if she belonged to someone else, she would wind up in rescue too. soooo, putting it all in perspective, i think millie's angel picked you as her human mom cause you could handle any imperfection that needed handling.

that said, i hope she outgrows it. thank God it is not life threatening, just frustrating for you.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe you can try to make a few "adjustments" that will cut down on the frustration of the wetting accidents. 
One thing that would help is to stock up on waterproof pads. I use them on the floor for peepee pads, but they also make great bed/furniture covers! (Sure beats washing an entire comforter!) At 1.00 each they are a bargain! check out- americancottonproducts.com


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My Hannah-banana has been on incontinence meds for almost a year now... I recently started taking her to acupressure appointments and have been advised by our acupressurist to try Chinese herbs (Jin Suo Gu Jing Wan - google it!! LOL!!)

Hannah has been on the herbs for around 2 months or so and we're just now going to start trying to "wean" her off of the hormone meds... This is an experiment. If she regresses, we can always put her back onto the veterinary prescribed meds - but if she is able to maintain with the acupressure and Chinese herbs, I'll feel much more comfortable about it. Hannah is somewhere between 11-13 years old, so her occasional incontinence isn't alarming to us - we'll just do what we can to keep her comfortable and our beds/furniture dry!

Good luck with your journey with Millie!

Barb


----------

